# Post Something Technical From Work That's Hard To Understand



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If the captop is worn, the pump can't clean the head.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hard to understand?

I find it hard to understand how this spreadsheet is not racist / prejudice. I receive these every year and decline to complete them.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

e-ticket must be enabled for ETR Tickets Ready to work.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I find it hard to understand how this spreadsheet is not racist / prejudice.


In a previous post, you mention that the majority of your suppliers are Japan/China based.
How can your company expect diversity in companies from countries that tend to dissuade foreign immigration/employment? lol
Just a thought .. tell them that you'll do the research, but that will entail an all expense paid tour of all your suppliers to do a tally?
That should take a coupla' years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> In a previous post, you mention that the majority of your suppliers are Japan/China based.
> How can your company expect diversity in companies from countries that tend to dissuade foreign immigration/employment? lol
> Just a thought .. tell them that you'll do the research, but that will entail an all expense paid tour of all your suppliers to do a tally?
> That should take a coupla' years.


The spreadsheet did not come from my company. It came from a major automaker. They expect me to ask my suppliers some questions that I would simply never ask (none of my business, and no bearing on the product quality).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> The spreadsheet did not come from my company. It came from a major automaker. They expect me to ask my suppliers some questions that I would simply never ask (none of my business, and no bearing on the product quality).


Are they looking to reward or punish diversity?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Are they looking to reward or punish diversity?


From their perspective, they think they're promoting diversity and inclusivity.

I suppose it IS inclusive, as long as you're not a white male.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not working anymore, but am meeting with a Postmedia reporter tomorrow to instruct him on the technical details of a government-wide survey he is tasked with reporting on. Hopefully, he will leave with a clearer understanding than most of the federal managers who are tasked with responding to it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> From their perspective, they think they're promoting diversity and inclusivity.
> 
> I suppose it IS inclusive, as long as you're not a white male.


Laudable goals. Sadly, the folks in HR who are tasked with achieving those goals often have little understanding of their own employment systems, or of organizational functioning. They're REALLY skilled at filling out forms, though, and giving others forms to fill out, and providing reports to senior management based on those filled-out forms.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Laudable goals. Sadly, the folks in HR who are tasked with achieving those goals often have little understanding of their own employment systems, or of organizational functioning. They're REALLY skilled at filling out forms, though, and giving others forms to fill out, and providing reports to senior management based on those filled-out forms.


I just can't imagine a conversation in which I ask a supplier if they are LGBTQ or what ethnicity they are et cetera.

Incomprehensible,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm retired which I guess is work in itself. Should I set the alarm or not? I glad I no longer have to worry about both natural and artificial light, humidity, both air and water temperature, plant height and age, wind, amount of liquid water on the ground and on the plants, shock to plants, amount and type of fertilizers, plant type, amount and type of insecticides, moving plants from a controlled environment to a non-controlled one, and about 3 dozen otherthings before the plants can be harvested and put in cold storage or shipped......which involves something completely different.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I just can't imagine a conversation in which I ask a supplier if they are LGBTQ or what ethnicity they are et cetera.
> 
> Incomprehensible,


That sounds easier than having a clear understanding of the technical details of a government-wide survey.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I just can't imagine a conversation in which I ask a supplier if they are LGBTQ or what ethnicity they are et cetera.
> 
> Incomprehensible,


I can easily imagine the conversation. I just can't imagine it ending well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I can easily imagine the conversation. I just can't imagine it ending well.


Now, imagine you’re on the OTHER end of those questions.

This is the sort of PC BS that drives people to the right.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the answer would be " you're not allowed to ask those questions , sir.
may I have your name , your company"s name and address so I can have the human rights commission investigate this "


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have no quarrel with what often gets labelled "PC". But good and laudable intentions/goals, in the hands of people without enough expertise and perspective, can be a dangerous and exasperating thing. Not many folks who work in HR take extensive training in stats, organizational design, or social psychology. Generally nice folks, just not skilled enough in some of the things they need to be skilled in.

I used to have arguments with the folks in HR about why we weren't somehow attracting recruits with disabilities. I would tell them "Wait 5 years, and your numbers will go up". They would treat disabilities as if it was a fixed characteristic from birth, like race or sex, whose incidence did not change with age, and apply the same quantitative analysis to everything. It was like someone thinking that any tube can be plugged into any tube socket, regardless of function or plate voltage, because...like....they're tubes, right?

In any event, enough policy crap. I wanna hear what some auto mechanic or plumber has to say.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> the answer would be " you're not allowed to ask those questions , sir.
> may I have your name , your company"s name and address so I can have the human rights commission investigate this "


I send them the same response every year. At first they would call me and try to "reason" with me.

They ran out of gas pretty quickly when I asked them how the sheet can be considered "inclusive" when I'm not included?

They still send the sheet but they know I'm a lost cause.

Trying to offset injustice and prejudice by applying equal and opposite injustice and prejudice is not a sensible way to resolve the problem.

I and others who do not fall under their special categories, do NOT deserve to have a penalty or handicap applied to us.

I won't play.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

back in the 80's HR tried to pull the "we have to know and it's mandatory"

so for ethnic background I ticked all the boxes including native american , 
disabilities was listed as " not being born rich "

they took a dim view and had someone come down and "explain it to me"
told them I came from a diverse background but was born canadian... nothing else mattered or affected my ability to do my job.
and that poor eyesight and hearing was a bonus when dealing with HR.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Our ServiceNow password authentication is provided via Microsoft Azure (soon to be converted to OKTA). But profiles are created daily via an LDAP integration with Active Directory. How many times do I have to explain that??


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Put the lime in the coconut.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> Our ServiceNow password authentication is provided via Microsoft Azure (soon to be converted to OKTA). But profiles are created daily via an LDAP integration with Active Directory. How many times do I have to explain that??


Awright! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! More, more, more...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

From my manager's POV:

"The 1603SMX at BDR is sending out FEC's and pointer justifications, causing everything downstream to slip packets. We don't have an OC-12 pipe that we can sync on."

From my POV:

"My ask of you is to capitalize on the positive feedback from the contractors and leverage that into more positive cash flow events." 


Just depends on perspective ...........


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in education. I can give you a giant list of meaningless acronyms and made up words. They all mean kids are special and their feelings are important.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm in education. I can give you a giant list of meaningless acronyms and made up words. They all mean kids are special and their feelings are important.


But, but how can it be an important organizational objective if it _*doesn't*_ have an acronym? Isn't that the international code for something being "important"?

Heck, we have them here for things we value: LP, DRRI, OD, PS, SSH, HB, MIM/J, etc.

Somewhere out there, a sociolinguist is looking at the semiotics of acronyms, what we decide to abbreviate, and what additional status gets attributed or implied by virtue of being turned into an all-caps entity, or pronounceable acronym. Indeed, the anticipation of how acronyms will be used or spoken can often lead to changes in what things are called. Some may remember initial musings early in the 2000's when some were thinking of calling it the Conservative-Reform Alliance Party....until they said the acronym out loud. A federal department created in 2003 was initially called the Public Service Human Resources Management Agency of Canada - a fairly straightforward and clear name - until the acronym began being pronounced as "pusher-mac", after which they changed the name.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> But, but how can it be an important organizational objective if it _*doesn't*_ have an acronym? Isn't that the international code for something being "important"?
> 
> Heck, we have them here for things we value: LP, DRRI, OD, PS, SSH, HB, MIM/J, etc.
> 
> Somewhere out there, a sociolinguist is looking at the semiotics of acronyms, what we decide to abbreviate, and what additional status gets attributed or implied by virtue of being turned into an all-caps entity, or pronounceable acronym. Indeed, the anticipation of how acronyms will be used or spoken can often lead to changes in what things are called. Some may remember initial musings early in the 2000's when some were thinking of calling it the Conservative-Reform Alliance Party....until they said the acronym out loud. A federal department created in 2003 was initially called the Public Service Human Resources Management Agency of Canada - a fairly straightforward and clear name - until the acronym began being pronounced as "pusher-mac", after which they changed the name.


During my B.Ed we always joked that the key to getting published in an education journal was to change or add a letter to an existing acronym.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> They ran out of gas pretty quickly when I asked them how the sheet can be considered "inclusive" when I'm not included?
> 
> They still send the sheet but they know I'm a lost cause.
> 
> ...


Trying to determine if a work force is roughly representative of the general population (e.g. if 10% of Canadians are from group X, does 10% of your workforce come from group x) is not a form of 'injustice' or prejudice. The question is, _why _is there a discrepancy (if it exists). This answer is very complicated and multifaceted but companies want to know if something they are doing is producing the discrepancy. Assuming you are white and male, there will be no discrepancy in terms of your representation and you won't be shown to be excluded (statistically) from any set of roles/statuses in a way that indicates inequality and power. Actually, there _is IS _a discrepancy in that white males are over-represented (statistically) in terms of economic advantage or holding positions of power. 

TG


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'm not working anymore, but am meeting with a Postmedia reporter tomorrow to instruct him on the technical details of a government-wide survey he is tasked with reporting on. Hopefully, he will leave with a clearer understanding than most of the federal managers who are tasked with responding to it.


I hope you are remunerated accordingly.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


That’s why I never wash my hands in a restaurant. I’m not an employee.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Trying to determine if a work force is roughly representative of the general population (e.g. if 10% of Canadians are from group X, does 10% of your workforce come from group x) is not a form of 'injustice' or prejudice. The question is, _why _is there a discrepancy (if it exists). This answer is very complicated and multifaceted but companies want to know if something they are doing is producing the discrepancy. Assuming you are white and male, there will be no discrepancy in terms of your representation and you won't be shown to be excluded (statistically) from any set of roles/statuses in a way that indicates inequality and power. Actually, there _is IS _a discrepancy in that white males are over-represented (statistically) in terms of economic advantage or holding positions of power.
> 
> TG


Yes, some do have the perception that white males are unfairly advantaged.

That does not change the fact that they are trying to replace that inequity with an equally offensive and unfair one.

I deal with parts and money. Who, how, where and why you get off is no concern of mine. Neither is your ethnicity or gender. I care about the cost, quality, delivery performance and development support.

And, as some have come to understand, I will not ask a potential supplier irrelevant questions.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Some genders are better at things than others.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I just can't imagine a conversation in which I ask a supplier if they are LGBTQ or what ethnicity they are et cetera.
> 
> Incomprehensible,


BLT friendly


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yes, some do have the perception that white males are unfairly advantaged.
> 
> That does not change the fact that they are trying to replace that inequity with an equally offensive and unfair one.
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out why a particular group is underrepresented does not involve unfairness or offensiveness (this isn’t a ‘fact’ as you claim) nor is it an irrelevant question. If you truly care about getting the best people working alongside you, you should care that a lot of talent and skill might be being excluded from participating in the workforce (or might not, but that’s why the questions are asked). 

The ‘unfairness’ and ‘reverse discrimination’ claims are based on a bunch of myths about affirmative action and a misunderstanding of what employment equity is/isn’t. Very interesting topics but not one suited to a guitar forum. 

This really should have stayed in the political forum but once again political claims are creeping into the main forum. It’s last weeks locked thread all over again

I’m out as this will ultimately just get shut down or locked.

Happy guitar playing,
TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Trying to figure out why a particular group is underrepresented does not involve unfairness or offensiveness (this isn’t a ‘fact’ as you claim) nor is it an irrelevant question. If you truly care about getting the best people working alongside you, you should care that a lot of talent and skill might be being excluded from participating in the workforce (or might not, but that’s why the questions are asked).
> 
> The ‘unfairness’ and ‘reverse discrimination’ claims are based on a bunch of myths about affirmative action and a misunderstanding of what employment equity is/isn’t. Very interesting topics but not one suited to a guitar forum.
> 
> ...


Political?

Ok, I suppose it could go that way, but that certainly is not my intention. I avoid that forum.

I do want the best and brightest working with me. Skewing the selection process won’t give me that.

The irrelevant questions I refer to are those i would have to ask a supplier in order to complete the spreadsheet.

It is completely meaningless for me to know your sexual orientation as an element in determining your suitability as a supplier.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Trying to determine if a work force is roughly representative of the general population (e.g. if 10% of Canadians are from group X, does 10% of your workforce come from group x) is not a form of 'injustice' or prejudice. The question is, _why _is there a discrepancy (if it exists). This answer is very complicated and multifaceted but companies want to know if something they are doing is producing the discrepancy. Assuming you are white and male, there will be no discrepancy in terms of your representation and you won't be shown to be excluded (statistically) from any set of roles/statuses in a way that indicates inequality and power. Actually, there _is IS _a discrepancy in that white males are over-represented (statistically) in terms of economic advantage or holding positions of power.
> 
> TG


1) We're in agreement.
2) A great many employers are sincerely interested in making their workforce reflect their clientele and community, and understand why it's a good thing from an ethical and business perspective, but have poor grasp of why it continues to elude them. Their employment screening and testing (if they are big enough to warrant spending money on it) may be biased in ways they don't realize, and even when all of that is on the level, a representative cadre of job candidates gets "filtered out" at the interview level because like hires like and has a hard time seeing promise/competence when it looks a little different than what they are used to. They're not consciously or deliberately biased or bigoted; they just don't easily see talent that is different. Think of how easy it is to instantly recognize the chords to a blues, AC/DC, or Tom Petty tune, compared to a Steely Dan tune. Over and above that, you can't make everyone want the jobs you're offering. Witness the Canadian Forces' attempt to recruit more women.
3) Even when everything leading up to the point of a job offer works to open the doors to all, advancement once hired may be another matter.
4) Having studied the matter for a several years, I will say that people in under-represented groups often do not wish to identify themselves as such. The reasons are varied, and can include "none of your damn business", but my data says that it's often because folks who justifiably believe in their own competence do not wish to be hired for anything _other_ than that competence, even as they are irritated about that competence having a history of being overlooked.
5) The pace of change in organizations, and employers catching up with the composition of Canadian society, tends to be slower than we'd like and than many think. And those whose experience is being shut out of jobs or promotions because they look a little different are entirely justified in asking "Well if not now, when? Two years? Ten years? Twenty years?".
6) Qootas are dumb, but at present are the most informative, and methodologically simple, tool for keeping tabs on things that we have. At conferences and in professional forums, I have urged people in the field to start thinking about a post-quota and post-diversity era _now_. One day, things will be fairer, but employers will still need to know if they're starting to fall behind, and they'll need something more insightful than mere quotas.
7) Having said all of that, I have no idea what Milkman's employer thinks they are doing, and what connection they see between the spreadsheet and some sort of societal fairness As I'm fond of repeating, folks who are tasked with enforcing regulations are rarely hired for such positions because they have the wisdom of Solomon, are not compensated for having it if they do, and are never sent for training to acquire it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

At the risk of re-railing the thread...

"Slow down. Use a metronome."

You might not think that it's hard to understand, but apparently it is.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This thread needs more diversity.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory is a documentary.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Political?
> 
> Ok, I suppose it could go that way, but that certainly is not my intention. I avoid that forum.
> 
> ...


Remember the dude from Google that was shitcanned for calling out their hiring practices of hiring women and minorities over the best candidate? 

Roe Jogan has a great interview with him.






Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Yes, some do have the perception that white males are unfairly advantaged.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Milkman said:


> Skewing the selection process won’t give me that.


It would never even cross your mind that it is already skewed and this is trying to balance it?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Remember the dude from Google that was shitcanned for calling out their hiring practices of hiring women and minorities over the best candidate?
> 
> Roe Jogan has a great interview with him.
> 
> ...


That guy doesn't even look old enough to be working there. 

Anyway, I know the story.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We still need more diversity.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Installation is the removal of reverse.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Let alone 300 cups like that weirdo taster Tim Hortons guy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Da do ron ron ron da do ron ron.

De do do do de da da da.

Teaching private music lessons this becomes technical.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Let alone 300 cups like that weirdo taster Tim Hortons guy


First few times I saw it, I found it (the commercial) or him strangely compelling. Got tired of it quickly tho. Reminds me, I haven't had their coffee in years.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Let alone 300 cups like that weirdo taster Tim Hortons guy





keto said:


> First few times I saw it, I found it (the commercial) or him strangely compelling. Got tired of it quickly tho. Reminds me, I haven't had their coffee in years.


Can you imagine being televised bragging about being responsible for the taste of that shitty coffee.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Can you imagine being televised bragging about being responsible for the taste of that shitty coffee.


this was first thought,.. dude is crazy from the coffee


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Can you imagine being televised bragging about being responsible for the taste of that shitty coffee.


You know it's bad when you'll take McDonald's coffee over Tim Horton's.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> You know it's bad when you'll take McDonald's coffee over Tim Horton's.


No contest there


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Like Canadian diversity.








I see Black Diamond hasn't changed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> You know it's bad when you'll take McDonald's coffee over Tim Horton's.


Nah.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The real reason Tim's coffee tastes the way it does is he spits into a bucket and that is the secret ingredient.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jdto said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It would never even cross your mind that it is already skewed and this is trying to balance it?


If I beat you with a stick, would you beating my son with another stick resolve things for you?

Is that your idea of balance?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> If I beat you with a stick, would you beating my son with another stick resolve things for you?


'Take this and pass it on to your dad'.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd post something from work that's hard to understand, but you wouldn't understand it.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

If you know something well, you understand it.

If you don't know something well, shouldn't you overstand it?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

It seems to me that if you know something very well you should overstand it, and if you don't know something you should understand it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I have to explain it to you, you won't understand. Now hold my beer....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294304


You notice it's the grey beard with the belly who has the girl. The younger guys with short hair are just standing there looking. Bet he's got a Pan or a Shovel parked somewhere close ready to take the little hard belly for a dip in the river after.
Sorta reminds me of a joke who's punch line is, "It was, she is.".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You notice it's the grey beard with the belly who has the girl.


He's the only one that had the guts to just 'grab 'er n' go!'? lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> He's the only one that had the guts to just 'grab 'er n' go!'? lol


No shit. And why do I get the feeling they're jumping into baked beans. Now that he's done the Stars and Bars he'll go back for the Stars and Stripes then take them both to the river. Pork 'n Beans for supper.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Not technical but hard to understand is why there are so many drama queens and whiny Cry babies on the project site I’m on.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

player99 said:


> If the captop is worn, the pump can't clean the head.


You're in the large format printing biz too?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You notice it's the grey beard with the belly who has the girl. The younger guys with short hair are just standing there looking. Bet he's got a Pan or a Shovel parked somewhere close ready to take the little hard belly for a dip in the river after.
> Sorta reminds me of a joke who's punch line is, "It was, she is.".


Father and daughter...
...it must be hard to understand.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Father and daughter...
> ...it must be hard to understand.


It is the country, nothing hard to understand......it's all relative. And the young guys are still standing there going, "Duh".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Not technical but hard to understand is why there are so many drama queens and whiny Cry babies on the project site I’m on.


You working on Davie Street?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> It is the country, nothing hard to understand......it's all relative. And the young guys are still standing there going, "Duh".


Looks like someone's overflowing septic field and yeah, definitely "relative".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> It is the country, nothing hard to understand......it's all relative. And the young guys are still standing there going, "Duh".


duh


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

153624


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wardo said:


> 153624


90125.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Now, imagine you’re on the OTHER end of those questions.
> 
> This is the sort of PC BS that drives people to the right.


It's not so much PC BS, but rather this is invasive data collection being tasked by an automaker on their dealerships. They can right fuck off with this BS. No you aren't going to ask your customers or your suppliers these questions because you don't have that kind of relationship with them and there is a potential legal issues if you do try to collect that information for that third party.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wish I worked where this was said, "One of the cross beams has gone out of skew on the treadle."

Alas, no.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> Not technical but hard to understand is why there are so many drama queens and whiny Cry babies on the project site I’m on.


Because .......... BC?

You are probably saddled with a bunch of guys who's pogey ran out and they have to work instead of going downtown and protesting, like the rest of the unemployed welfarers. Poor buggers, a hard row to hoe. Working for a living is so 1990's.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

now where is that trampoline picture..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Oooops, I musta just pushed yours. 

Oh well ......


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don’t think you’re using these quips properly


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, I'm just trying to keep up with all you fart smellers, errrrr, I mean, smart fellers.

I think of it as quip pro quo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm retired so I thought I would post something that has NOTHING to with work


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Wish I worked where this was said, "One of the cross beams has gone out of skew on the treadle."
> 
> Alas, no.


Now that would be something completely different. Just watch out for the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

"Keep your remaining eye away from the waveguide output"


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You cap the lifters last in order to fluff up the muckpile.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mister.zed said:


> "Keep your remaining eye away from the waveguide output"


LOL We used to hang this sign on our single-mode transmission boxes.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

TKEY: Transaction Key record A method of providing keying material to be used with TSIG that is encrypted under the public key in an accompanying KEY RR.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL We used to hang this sign on our single-mode transmission boxes.


That's funny!
My bride watches this home improvement show where this idiot with a patch on one eye is always using power tools without eye pro!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A way to interpolate or tabulate functions by using a small set of polynomial coefficients followed by a way of incorporating an arithmetic logic unit, control flow in the form of conditional branching and loops, and integrated memory.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

scientific calculator .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Old ones. Pre scientific.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Old ones. Pre scientific.


Do tell....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Do tell....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


I used one of these when I was paving the highway outside of Penticton last week


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's also what helped Margaret get Apollo 11 to the moon


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

original moon shot computer ... 4k for program and 4k for memory 

what they don't tell you is that they started "coding" years before the actual moon shot and that it was canned and rewritten just months before the launch .
(first was spaghetti code and utter garbage)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> original moon shot computer ... 4k for program and 4k for memory
> 
> what they don't tell you is that they started "coding" years before the actual moon shot and that it was canned and rewritten just months before the launch .
> (first was spaghetti code and utter garbage)


Don't they still do that for space shots? Start planning and writing years before and modify things as they go along. I don't think the spaghetti code was utter garbage for the time......it worked. One of the courses I took in '68 was based on those programs. 


laristotle said:


>


These came before the Difference and Analytical engines and are still used. These were in between and are still being figured out.








Babbage's engines are really basic computers.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I don't think the spaghetti code was utter garbage for the time......it worked. One of the courses I took in '68 was based on those programs.


original code was so bad that nasa ordered it scrapped and redone ( impossible to maintain it )
the second iteration of it worked ( more structured )
and it was all backed up with a human double checking all the calculations ( a black female that was as twice as smart as the one pictured )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> original code was so bad that nasa ordered it scrapped and redone ( impossible to maintain it )
> the second iteration of it worked ( more structured )
> and it was all backed up with a human double checking all the calculations ( a black female that was as twice as smart as the one pictured )


Doesn't really matter what color the person doing the checking was. It was something completely new so checking was a good idea. If the shoe was on the other foot the program would still have been checked considering how fast they threw things together to beat the Russians.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

thing was , she wasn't allowed on the nasa control room floor ( being black )
she wasn't checking the code , she was manually doing the computations to verify the computer program got it right .
so that tall pile of logic beside the pretty young thing was actually inside the head of another young TALENTED black female.
she also ran all the "what if" simulations too.

we both know that "programming" was in its infancy back then
few places taught it (and even fewer actually had computers to run it on )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> thing was , she wasn't allowed on the nasa control room floor ( being black )
> she wasn't checking the code , she was manually doing the computations to verify the computer program got it right .
> so that tall pile of logic beside the pretty young thing was actually inside the head of another young TALENTED black female.
> she also ran all the "what if" simulations too.
> ...


UBC had some. Needed something to help with the Triumf Cyclotron. I recall them being IBM. As far as the girl doing the computations, she could have been a hermaphrodite with purple and green spots and if it could do the computations in it's head they would have used it.......that would have made an interesting movie.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

its fact and they did make a movie about it ( finally gave her credit for the huge roll she played in the apollo moon shots )

might be wrong but the name *Katherine Johnson? comes to mind *


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hidden Figures - Wikipedia


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Hidden Figures - Wikipedia


That was a great movie. I've watched it a few times (and I'm not a movie watcher)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't seen the movie but isn't it based in '61/'62, Mercury 7/Friendship 7 era and loosely based on the Shetterly book. Well before the Apollo era that Margret Hamilton and her team wrote the code for.
Katherine Goble Johnson, Mary Jackson, Dorothy Vaughan......called human computers, someone who does mathematical calculations. 
Margaret Hamilton (software engineer) - Wikipedia
Not knocking Katherine Goble Johnson and the others.
Katherine Johnson - Wikipedia
They both contributed to the space program.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> They both contributed to the space program.


lots of unsung heroes


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Represent a Client - Canada.ca

Enough said ......................................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Represent a Client - Canada.ca
> 
> Enough said ......................................


I guess I should check and see if the version of Firefox I'm using supports the CRA site. It should, it supports the Service Canada site or did the last time I used it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

just posting because of the chit chat above regarding her role in the program and her story









One of NASA’s greatest mathematicians, Katherine Johnson, has died


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

RIP and many thanks for an extremely well done job ... you saved many lives.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Subjective liability objectively inferred.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Our programmed confidence systems have indicated which your comment is insecurity. In sequence not to start the normal make use of of your account, greatfully check your comment settings as shortly as poosible.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Our programmed confidence systems have indicated which your comment is insecurity. In sequence not to start the normal make use of of your account, greatfully check your comment settings as shortly as poosible.


AH HA! gotcha.
you're the one who writes those chinese instruction booklets for consumer goods .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

